# Battleground Fighters Wanted



## kaleeph (May 16, 2008)

Fighters Wanted for The Battleground at Redcar Bowl (near Middlesbrough) on Saturday 5th July 2008.

Amateur/Semi Pro/Full Pro bouts

All weight categories and all levels from first timers to experienced pro fighters

This will be a feeder show for the BIG Battleground/Fightzone event at Temple Park, South Shields in August.

For more information send email to -

[email protected]


----------



## Micky Millar (May 29, 2008)

I have studied various diciplines since the age of 8, these include Kung Fu, Muay Thai, Boxing, Wrestling and Ninjitsu. I have had great interest in MMA ever since I first saw it many years ago, my dream has always been to step into the octagon myself one day. I beleive that I am ready and have the determination to go all the way to the top, I just need a chance a chance to prove myself now.

Many thanks

James Millar


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Go for it James! Ninja your opponent's ass!

I can see it now. A big cloud of smoke and then you standing over your foe, he's full of shuriken whilst you're there pretending to be innocent.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

looks like i will be fighting on that event


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool, i think octagon events are looking for fighters too, do that its only in speke i could come and watch you then


----------



## kaleeph (May 16, 2008)

If any of you guys want to fight on the Battleground show at Redcar on Saturday 5th July please send email with your details (name, weight, age, fight record, club, etc)

[email protected]


----------

